
Rackspace releases CLI for managing cloud via Ruby - bdcravens
http://rackerlabs.github.io/rumm/
======
josephlord
[https://github.com/fog/fog](https://github.com/fog/fog)

I haven't used it much but fog seems to be a nice gem that can manage not just
Rackspace clouds but AWS and Digital Ocean too I believe (and perhaps more).

~~~
perryh2
fog doesn't seem to be a CLI. Tugboat (by Jack Pearkes) is a very good CLI for
managing DigitalOcean services.

~~~
josephlord
That is true but the one time I used it directly(rather than as a dependency
of another library) I used it interactively from the Ruby repl.

------
nathan_f77
I'm wondering why they started MVCLI instead of using Thor -
[https://github.com/erikhuda/thor](https://github.com/erikhuda/thor)

~~~
retr0h
MVCLI has an amazing README.

------
thehodge
Looks similar to the brightbox CLi -
[http://docs.brightbox.com/guides/cli/](http://docs.brightbox.com/guides/cli/)

------
daakus
What does "via Ruby" mean here? Title should probably not include that.

~~~
obituary_latte
I think it means it's a ruby gem you install to manage your cloud environment.
Technically you would be using a ruby gem via the command line. I suppose it
could just say "via command line" but I don't see it as incorrect in its
current state.

------
late2part
Wow. Welcome to 2009.

